# Coolingmist progressive controller. Where to pull power from?



## atrociousa3 (Aug 6, 2007)

Have an 06 Audi A3 and I'm trying to find out where to get ignition power source for the controller. Most diy's don't get very detailed on that part of the install.


----------



## polska_ts (Jun 21, 2009)

might help you:
http://www.vwaudiforum.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?137647-Ignition-on-power-source
or
http://www.audi-sport.net/vb/a3-s3-...-aftermarket-stereo-fitting-new-addition.html


----------



## atrociousa3 (Aug 6, 2007)

thank you


----------



## Slayer (Aug 8, 2000)

Exactly what I did.. use a 15a fuse tap into the fusebox to the gauge


----------

